# 2000 Altima sounds like an airplane



## BillHoo (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a 2000 Altima GXE with 198,350+ miles.

Last time I took it in for work they recommended replacing a wheel bearing. I usually bring to the dealer for a checkup and use their diagnoses to repair on my own or get someone else to do cheaper.

The car started making a sound last month that best sounds like an old airplane taking off when I accelerate. It gets louder and high in pitch as I accelerate.

When coasting down a hill without hitting the gas it will make the same noise as the car moves faster.

At first I thought it was the bearing, but I wonder if it is the transmission as it also sounds like it might be in 2nd gear.

Additional things that might be related 
- Cruise Control light goes on, but no longer holds the the vehicle at speed
- Left the car out in the driveway for 4 months during really hot summer without starting it. Afterward my spare keys (all genuine Nissan chip keys) stopped working except for one.
- Check engine light came on, but I traced that to an oxygen sensor which seemed to resolve the problem after replacement.
- 3 years ago dealer recommended replacing upper and lower motor mounts because the engine jerks on startup. Replaced by dealer. within 1 week motor mounts broke and it was jerking again. Still under warranty, they replace them, but charged labor. One week later they broke again. They said they don't know what's causing it and that it's safe to drive anyway.

Looking for opinions. I hear the transmissions might make the described noise, but is safe to drive.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like a wheel bearing issue, to me. You could try raising the front wheels off of the ground and using a mechanic's stethoscope to isolate the noise to either the trans or the steering knuckle.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i agree with smj. sounds like a wheel bearing to me as well.


----------

